# Sometimes Classical DJ's simply embarrass me!



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

My main listening source has always been FM radio, any classics station and specifically Public Broadcast......But, so often, I am totally frustrated at some of the DJ's sustained strings of terrible music choices, just to come up with something different.
I do enjoy the chance of hearing something totally new and different to me, but I sometimes wonder if the source has any real music appreciation or discernment.
I hate it when members of my family wonder why I listen to this 'stuff' and I totally agree with them......, like piano pieces that sound like sustained finger excersizes without any sense of meloday or arrangement!
I guess I just would like to share my msic with others instead of driving them away!

That said, the greater number of DJ's are a real joy and I guess when those that do not share my tastes come along I can just (and do) turn it down or off.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Not sure what you mean about piano works that sound like scales, but the playlist can be frustrating. I always had better luck with late late late night public radio. The show "Music Through the Night" introduced me to some really obscure but great works. They don't just play Pachelbel's Canon over and over. I think you can stream over the internet too, but I don't know the link off hand.

I had to stop listening to our local (Nashville) public radio because I tuned in one Saturday evening and they were paying country. COUNTRY!!!!  Like we need a station that plays country -- in Nashville?

Granted this was a show about the history of country or some such, but they will never get another cent of my donations. Sorry.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

We had the Beatles as "Composer of the week" I wrote in to complain and was told it was fine music  You really have to wonder at times


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't listen to classical radio that much. I get on AOL Classical radio sometimes to see if they're playing anything that I don't already own and 9 out of 10 times I already own what they're playing or I don't want to hear it.


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Weston said:


> Not sure what you mean about piano works that sound like scales.


Ok, because this has always been a raw place with me........

There are a lot of piano compositions that are much like Jimmy Hendrix and the guitar, a lot of ups, downs high speed noise that is composed to show how much dexterity and speed an artist can accomplish with no regard to melody. I can see how a fellow pianist (or guitarist) can appreciate how clever and accomplished an artist is at such a difficult task, but to me, these exibition are totally lacking in musical quality.

I am often (very often) lisiening to classical music, hoping that an aquaintance or family member might gain some acceptance of something that stirs my soul, but get a " How can you listen to this garbage...", and I sadly must agree with them. It often just sounds like some elaborite finger exercize that is a preparation for the real thing.

Paganini does the same thing with the violin (with some musical quality usually included).

Sorry about my raving 2 cts,


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

classidaho said:


> There are a lot of piano compositions that are much like Jimmy Hendrix and the guitar, a lot of ups, downs high speed noise that is composed to show how much dexterity and speed an artist can accomplish with no regard to melody.


Ahh - now I understand and fully agree. I dislike virtuosity for the sake of it and have had a similar experience with a lot of piano music. Or if there is a melody it's interrupted by too many piddly-diddly-piddly-diddly-PLONKs!
(Although I do love Hendrix.)


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

My station's DJs are good with their music selection & knowledge, they just aren't always very good speakers (stuttering, pregnant pauses, etc.).


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I never heard classical station DJ who actually knew what he/she were talking about. Yeah, it's pretty easy reading a card that tells you about a composer. It's about retaining that knowledge and sharing it with an audience. Unfortunately, I haven't heard anyone remotely interesting. I bet some of us on this forum could do a better job hosting a classical radio program (could probably pick out better music too) than the ones that already doing it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> I never heard classical station DJ who actually knew what he/she were talking about. Yeah, it's pretty easy reading a card that tells you about a composer. It's about retaining that knowledge and sharing it with an audience. Unfortunately, I haven't heard anyone remotely interesting. I bet some of us on this forum could do a better job hosting a classical radio program (could probably pick out better music too) than the ones that already doing it.


Yeh spot on MI, btw do you receive instant email notification of posting on TC?


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> Yeh spot on MI, btw do you receive instant email notification of posting on TC?


Instant email notification? What do you mean? No, I don't receive any emails from TC except for posts updates. Why?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> Instant email notification? What do you mean? No, I don't receive any emails from TC except for posts updates. Why?


That's what I said, did you get notification yesterday of a post that I made on
"'Do You Like Contemporary/Experimental Music..."


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> That's what I said, did you get notification yesterday of a post that I made on
> "'Do You Like Contemporary/Experimental Music..." giving my email addy


Oh...no. I must have deleted it.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't have any such probelms with classical DJ's. If I want to find out more about a piece, I go to a book or the internet. I don't think it's their job to be 100% knowledgeable about what they're playing, but I know that many of them have studied music, so they are aptly qualified. At least on the Sydney stations I listen to they are...


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I couldn't find your message Andante. What is it you want to tell me?


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andre said:


> I don't have any such probelms with classical DJ's. If I want to find out more about a piece, I go to a book or the internet. I don't think it's their job to be 100% knowledgeable about what they're playing, but I know that many of them have studied music, so they are aptly qualified. At least on the Sydney stations I listen to they are...


Nobody knows everything of course, but it would be nice to hear more informative comments made about the music. Perhaps things that we don't know and can't find out so easily. I think the DJ should be passionate about what they're doing otherwise it's kind of pointless.


----------



## Cortision (Aug 4, 2009)

Reading these comments make me think that ABC Classic FM (In Australia) is pretty good after all. They have a lot of variety, many of the presenters are professional or highly qualified musicians, are knowledgeable and have an enthusiasm for the music which comes across (there are some exceptions, such as one whose favourite comment is 'what a gorgeous sound' - so why not just listen to wind chimes all day). They play some music I find boring, but I have been introduced to quite a lot of exciting new music through this station.


----------

